# Berkley Soft Plastics at $3 a pack



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Decided to check out the boxing day sales on fishing gear and came across this bargain;

Berkley Powerbaits at $3 a pack at Amart All Sports - Capalaba, QLD

Still plenty available when I left.

And no I'm not affiliated with Amart All Sports in any way. Just thought I'd pass on a bargain to anyone who's interested.

Cheers,

Red Herring

Anyone else see any bargains?


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

ya i was talking with a mate who works in a amart he sad tackle sales were down this year. getting rid of some stock


----------

